# Schein



## KlausHeubchen (4. August 2014)

Sagt jemanden das Spiel "Schein" etwas? Damit hab ich neulich ein Let's Play gesehen und fand es eigentlich richtig cool. Das ist ein Plattformer, in dem es darum geht, mit einem Männlein durch eine Welt zu laufen und mit einer Lampe Plattformen, Fallen und Wände sichtbar (oder eben unsichtbar) zu machen. Hat mich ein wenig an "Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams" erinnert. Ich überleg schon, ob ich's mir zulegen sollte.


----------



## Mothman (4. August 2014)

Es sagt mir was, ich hab es aber nicht gespielt. Ich weiß, dass das (wie der Spielname vermuten lässt) ein deutsches Entwicklerteam ist und es das Spiel recht günstig bei gog (Schein for download $8.99 - GOG.com) gibt.


----------

